# Angiography for Superior Vena Cava



## lenamarie73 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi All,
Does anyone know of a code for Angiography of the Superior Vena Cava?   

Thanks!


----------



## MLS2 (Oct 3, 2008)

there's venography (75827:  Venography, caval, superior, with serialography, radiological supervision and interpretation)


----------

